# Ich habe ein Loch gekauft. Was jetzt??? Teich neu gestalten?



## ikke (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo, ich möchte mich erst mal vorstellen. Mein Name ist Thomas bin 50 und komme aus den hohen Norden bei Wilhelmshaven.

Ich bin auf dieses interessante Forum gestoßen und erhoffe mir hier viele Tipps und auch etwas Hilfe.

Jetzt habe ich schon das erste Problem. Habe keine Ahnung vom Teich und Teichtechnik.

Ich habe ein Stück Land hinter meinem Haus dazugekauft auf dem sich ein Loch befindet. (sollte wohl mal ein Teich mit Terrasse werden)

Wollte es erst zuschütten aber nach dem ich hier so viele schöne Teiche gesehen habe möchte ich auch einen.

Was kann ich daraus machen. Die Fläche ist ca. 5x5 m groß aber nicht mehr viel erweiterbar evt. 5x7. In der Mitte befindet sich ein Loch 1,2x1,5 und 1m tief. die Ränder sind ca. 50cm tief.

Sieht etwas komisch aus. Muss ich die tiefe Zone noch vergrößern?

Was für Folie nimmt man. Was für ein Filter.

Ich stelle diese Fragen nicht weil ich zu faul zum Lesen bin, aber die Angaben und Aussagen im Internet sind so verschieden das ich mir mit diesem Thema erhoffe meinen Teich mit euch ganz individuell zu gestalten.

Baue ich einen Filter selber? Schwerkraft oder Pumpe. Bodenablauf oder nicht?

Ich werde auch regelmäßig Bilder Posten und euch auf Stand halten.

Wer mag mir mit kreativen Tipps helfen.
Bin noch 2 Wochen im Ausland auf Dienstreise dann soll es aktiv los gehen.

Zur Ergänzung: Ein Teich mit Pflanzen und ein paar Fischen (Naturteich wäre so das was ich eigendlich wollte. )
Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe ist das jetzt schon ein Volumen von 12000 Liter.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## pema (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo Ikke,
bevor Tipps gegeben werden können, solltest du erst einmal sagen, was für einen Teich du denn haben möchtest.
Teich ist ja nun nicht Teich. Soll es ein Fischteich werden, vielleicht sogar mit Koi. Oder möchtest du lieber einen naturähnlichen Teich mit ein paar __ Moderlieschen oder Goldelritzen, vielen Pflanzen und dem ganzen Pi,Pa,Po?
Davon hängt nun ganz entscheidend ab, wie der Teich gestaltet werden sollte und ob und welche Technik du brauchst.
petra


----------



## ikke (3. Mai 2014)

pema schrieb:


> Hallo Ikke,
> bevor Tipps gegeben werden können, solltest du erst einmal sagen, was für einen Teich du denn haben möchtest.
> Teich ist ja nun nicht Teich. Soll es ein Fischteich werden, vielleicht sogar mit Koi. Oder möchtest du lieber einen naturähnlichen Teich mit ein paar __ Moderlieschen oder Goldelritzen, vielen Pflanzen und dem ganzen Pi,Pa,Po?
> Davon hängt nun ganz entscheidend ab, wie der Teich gestaltet werden sollte und ob und welche Technik du brauchst.
> petra


Ja das hängt davon an wie hoch der Aufwand, ist ein Teich mit Pflanzen Seerose und ein paar Fischen wäre schön.
Habe mir deine Bilder mal angeschaut sieht super aus. 
Werde meine Anfrage oben mal ergänzen.


----------



## pema (3. Mai 2014)

Hi Ikke,
wenn du mit einem Schwarm __ Moderlieschen oder den hübschen Goldelritzen zufrieden bist, brauchst du eigentlich nur noch einen Spaten (ich würde die Flachwasserzone - sprich die äußerste Stufe - etwas breiter machen). Meine war z.B. zu schmal und ich musste sie nachbessern, um all sie schönen Teichrandpflanzen unter zu bringen, die man so kaufen kann. Wichtig wäre, dass diese Stufe zum Teichinneren ansteigt. Sonst verdünnisiert sich dein Substrat Richtung Teichmitte.  Dann Vlies, Folie, etwas Substrat (Sand-Lehm-Gemisch), Wasser und eine ganze Menge an Pflanzen. Ansonsten nur noch Geduld.
Technik bräuchtest du bei deinem Teichvolumen keine.
Das ganze gilt aber nur für den Fall, wenn du dich gegen __ Goldfisch und Co. entscheidest.
petra


----------



## Plätscher (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo Thomas,

ich würde an deiner Stelle die Tiefenzone vergrößern und etwas tiefer machen. Das verstärkt die Stabilität der Wasserparameter. Dann mind. an drei Seiten eine 70cm Stufe die ca. 50cm breit sein sollte. Für diese Tiefe gibt es viele schöne Seerosen und andere UW-Pflanzen. Jetzt noch eine 30er Zone für Sumpf- und Uferpflanzen. Bitte Petras Tip beherzigen das die Neigung der Stufen richtung Ufer geht und nicht richtung Tiefenzone. Die 30er Zone sollte mindestens 60 cm breit sein, damit das Substrat nicht abrutscht.

Jetzt mußt du dir noch überlegen wo du am Teich sitzen willst. Denn dort sollte die Sumpfzone schmal sein und nur mit niedrigwachsenden Sumpfpflanzen bestückt werden, damit der Blich auf die Wasseroberfläche nicht durch wildwuchs verdeckt wird. Bei mir ist sie dort z.B. nur 20cm breit und 10cm tief.
Im hinteren Teichbereich kann die Sumpfzone schön groß sein, z.B. von 50cm langsam auf einer Länge von 2m bis zum Ufer hin ansteigend. Dort ist dann Platz für die ganzen schönen hohen Wasserpflanzen wie __ Rohrkolben, Wasserschwerlilien, __ Hechtkraut usw.

Mach den Teich so groß wie möglich, jetzt kostet dir das nur etwas mehr Schaufelarbeit und ein paar Euro für die Fole. Wenn du später meinst vergrößern zu wollen wird es aufwendig und teuer. 
Genauso verhält es sich mit der Bodenabsaugung, baue es jetzt ein, kostet nicht viel und wenn doch mal größere Fische rein kommen bist du froh sie zu haben. 

In meinem neuen Teich sind auch __ Moderlieschen und Goldelritzen drin. Es macht Spaß sie zu beobachten, beide betreiben Brutpflege und die Moderlieschen spielen Delphin wenn sie abends nach Insekten springen 
Da meine Tiefenzone bewachsen ist, brauche ich keine Bodenabsaugung, trotzdem habe ich sie eingebaut. Man weiß nie was noch kommt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir einige Anregungen geben. Jetzt kannst du losplanen.

Ach ja, du bist schon mit dem Teichvirus angesteckt auch wenn du es vielleicht noch nicht weißt., ist übrigens unheilbar


----------



## ikke (3. Mai 2014)

Plätscher schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> ich würde an deiner Stelle die Tiefenzone vergrößern und etwas tiefer machen. Das verstärkt die Stabilität der Wasserparameter. Dann mind. an drei Seiten eine 70cm Stufe die ca. 50cm breit sein sollte. Für diese Tiefe gibt es viele schöne Seerosen und andere UW-Pflanzen. Jetzt noch eine 30er Zone für Sumpf- und Uferpflanzen. Bitte Petras Tip beherzigen das die Neigung der Stufen richtung Ufer geht und nicht richtung Tiefenzone. Die 30er Zone sollte mindestens 60 cm breit sein, damit das Substrat nicht abrutscht.
> 
> ...


----------



## ikke (3. Mai 2014)

Dann würde das so aussehen. das bekomme ich hin.
Die Größe wäre dann so ca 5x8 Meter.
Meine Frau findt die Idee mit dem Naturteich auch Super.
Allerdings möcht sie nicht auf Fische verzichten.
Jetzt kommt das nächste Problem.
Folie EPDM oder PVC, so verlegen oder schneidn und schweißen.
Oder GFK?
Was habt ihr für Filter? Bei Bodenablauf werde ich auf Schwerkraft setzen aber wie?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo Thomas,

wenn Du einen Naturteich oder naturnahenteich machen willst, dann brauchst Du keinen Filter und auch keinen Bodenablauf.
Achte auf eine üppige Unterwasserbepflanzung und mäßigen Fischbesatz ( ich habe __ Moderlieschen genommen).
Mit Deiner Skizze das passt dann schon einigermassen, ich würde die 30 er Tiefenzone nicht so groß machen, lieber für mehr
Volumen sorgen. Evtl. kannst Du ja noch einen Ufergraben machen?

LG Markus


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Mai 2014)

Plätscher schrieb:


> Da meine Tiefenzone bewachsen ist, brauche ich keine Bodenabsaugung


 Welche Pflanzen hast du in der Tiefe?


----------



## ikke (13. Mai 2014)

Zur Zeit befindet sich noch nichts in dem Teich. Ist ja noch in der Planung. Wollte aber auf einen Schwerkraftfilter hinaus. Deswegen der Bodenablauf. Werde mir wohl einen Regentonnenfilter bauen. Evt. Kann ich auch einen Nexus Eazy 30000 bekommen. Habe mich noch nicht festgelegt. Filter möchte ich auf jedenfall einplanen.


----------



## Moonlight (13. Mai 2014)

Hallöchen,

ich würde die Tiefzone so einplanen (hab Dein Bild etwas verändert), mehr an den Rand, da wo Du hauptsächlich sitzt oder von wo Du eben in den Teich schaust.
Ansonsten gabs ja schon ausreichend Tips bzgl. Bauweise und Pflanzen.
Einen Bodenablauf würde ich ebenfalls mit einplanen, auch wenn Du ihn jetzt vielleicht nicht benötigst. Man weiß nie was mal passiert 

Filtertechnisch solltest Du mit einem Selbstgebauten hinkommen. Solange Du keine Goldfische oder Koi einsetzt, reicht ein Selbstbau.

Folie solltest Du faltenfrei verlegen lassen, so können sich keine Gammelecken in den Falten bilden.
Welche Folie ist Ansichtssache. PVC ist preiswert, EPDM hält länger, GFK ist ne Schweinearbeit und sauteuer ... wie auch immer. Das wirst Du wohl selbst entscheiden müssen 

Mandy


----------



## ikke (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo Mandy,
danke für deine Tipps. Ich habe da noch eine Frage wegen der Filter. Was spricht gegen Selbstbau mit 4 oder 5 Tonnen?
Was für einen Filter würdest du mir empfehlen. Der Teich wird so ca. 15-20m³ wasser haben.
Soll aber auch kein Vermögen kosten..
Hast du auch einen Anhaltspunkt für mich was das Verlegen von Teichfolie so kostet.

Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (13. Mai 2014)

Hey Thomas,

nichts spricht gegen einen Selbstbau. Ist doch ne preiswerte Sache und ohne Wasserschweine sicher auch einfach in der Handhabung.
1. Tonne = Vorfilter (Sieb o.ä.), 2. Tonne = Matten, 3. Tonne = Bio (Helix o.ä.) und 4. Tonne = Pumpentonne.

Empfehlen kann ich Dir keinen Filter. Ich kenn mich mit den ganzen Filtern nicht wirklich aus. Ich selbst hab einen Trommelfilter, den brauch ich aber wegen den Koi. Du brauchst so etwas nicht!

Verlegen der Folie ... im Durchschnitt so 20Euro der qm.

Mandy


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo Thomas,
ich bin schon mal gespannt auf das Ergbnis! Mandys Idee finde ich ganz toll. Ich liege sehr gerne auf meinem Steg, und beobachte die Fische. Ich kann Dir ein "Steilufer" nur empfehlen, so sieht man auch Fische, und nicht nur Pflanzen. Wenn Du schon an Schwerkraftfilter und BA denkst, dann ist ein runder Teich nicht optimal hinsichtlich "Durchströmung". Einen großen Tiefenbereich kann ich nur empfehlen, gerade wenn wenig Schatten ist, sonst wird der Teich im Sommer zu lange heiß, und im Winter ist der größte Teil des Wassers Eis. Wie wäre es, wenn das Tiefenprofil eine "U-Form" wie ein Hufeisen bekommt, mit einer breiten Sohle und Steilufer an der Terasse, und einer schmaleren Zone nach hinten. Dorthin, wo das offene Ende des "U" zeigt, könnte dann der Filter "vergraben" werden. An dem einen Ende des U wäre der Zulauf, am anderen der BA, das hielte ich für perfekt. Das Wasser würde trotzdem eine große Fläche bilden. Die Erhöhung in der "Mitte" wäre ein schöner Platz für Seerose(n), wenn da >30 cm bis maximal 1 m Tiefe sind.
Mit der Folie wirst Du sicher vieles über Falten lesen, und bei meinem und Mandys Vorschlag sind es ein paar mehr. Das ist aber zu meistern, und ich finde Falten nicht weiter schlimm, die werden eh' überwachsen, oder am Rand mit Ufermatte abgedeckt. Ich habe mich von EPDM-Folie begeistern lassen, und habe die Entscheidung nicht bereut. Mit 1 mm PVC hätte ich bei meinem Profil arge Probleme gehabt, sowohl beim Verlegen, als auch mit dem Teichrand, der ja zur Hälfte künstlicher Hang mit eingewachsenen Sträuchern war. Der Verschnitt ist bereits für zwei Hochbeete verwendet worden, und täte auch gute Dienste für kleine Dächer und ähnliche Projekte. PVC ist für alle diese Dinge weniger dauerhaft.


----------



## Plätscher (19. Mai 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Welche Pflanzen hast du in der Tiefe?



hab leider erst jetzt deine Frage mitbekommen. In der Tiefenzone (150cm) wachsen Valisnerien, sie haben zwar 2Jahre gebraucht um an die Oberfläche zu kommen, aber jetzt wachsen sie so stark das ich sie einsperren werde, Dann noch __ Tausendblatt, __ Wasseraloe und ein wenig __ Quellmoos.


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Mai 2014)

__ Wasseraloe....?  Ach Krebsscheren, die habe ich noch nicht. Valis habe ich seit letztem Jahr auf 1,70 m....mal sehen wie die sich entwickeln.


----------



## ikke (22. Mai 2014)

Wie versprochen hier einige Bilder.
Die Größe ist jetzt ca. 6,8 X 5 Meter.
Es ist noch nicht alles fertig die Tiefzone wird noch erweitert. Tiefe jetzt so ca. 130cm.

Wer hat noch Tipps für mich?
Nehme gerne Kreative Vorschläge an.
Vorallen für gute Selbsbaufilter.
Werden noch einen Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer einbauen.


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo Ikke,
mach das Profil zur Terasse hin steiler! Dann hast Du einen Blick in den Teich, statt auf Pflanzen oder Teichrand. Für die einmalige Quälerei beim Ausschachten und für den Folienaufpreis erhältst Du einen echten Mehrwert. Ich wäre ja für ein senkrechtes Ufer zur Terasse hin, das natürlich stabilisiert werden muss.


----------



## ikke (23. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen.
Das Stück an der Terasse kommt eh noch weg.
Die Terasse ist auf Schienen  und ragt dann wenn der Teich fertig ist ca. 60 cm über den Teich.


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo Thomas,
dann ist alles schon mal gut! Planst Du einen Filter, möchtest Du einen Bodenablauf ("BA")? Jetzt wäre die Zeit, unter dem Teich Leitungen vorzubereiten. Gemäß dem "NG-Prinzip" geht das auch oberhalb der Folie, doch dann solltest Du noch an einen Platz für den Pumpenschacht denken. Mit der Ufermatte kann man auch Leitungen im Teich so abdecken, dass man sie nicht mehr sieht.


----------



## ikke (26. Mai 2014)

Weiter geht es bei meinem anderen Thema . 
Da habe ich dokumentiert wie der Teich größer wird.


----------



## ikke (26. Mai 2014)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> dann ist alles schon mal gut! Planst Du einen Filter, möchtest Du einen Bodenablauf ("BA")? Jetzt wäre die Zeit, unter dem Teich Leitungen vorzubereiten. Gemäß dem "NG-Prinzip" geht das auch oberhalb der Folie, doch dann solltest Du noch an einen Platz für den Pumpenschacht denken. Mit der Ufermatte kann man auch Leitungen im Teich so abdecken, dass man sie nicht mehr sieht.



Hier geht es weiter alles ist anders wie geplant.


----------

